# yet more Mesas, and some fancier ones



## duncsuss (Sep 7, 2014)

Another weekend where I managed to achieve some results at the lathe -- very satisfying 

Four Mesa ballpoints. The cross-cut FBE and spalted ambrosia maple are from @MikeMD, the HRB from Matt (@WMM) , and one wood I simply don't remember what it is ... claro walnut perhaps?

An Apollo Infinity rollerball in Matt's ( @WMM ) special HRB, and a matching pair of Pristina fountain pen and rollerball in amboyna burl from Cliff ( @woodintyuuu ).

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 8


----------



## SENC (Sep 7, 2014)

Beautiful work, Duncan! That FBE is perfect!


----------



## duncsuss (Sep 7, 2014)

SENC said:


> Beautiful work, Duncan! That FBE is perfect!


----------



## rdabpenman (Sep 7, 2014)

Great looking timbers on those.
Well done.

Les


----------



## duncsuss (Sep 8, 2014)

rdabpenman said:


> Great looking timbers on those.
> Well done.
> 
> Les


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 8, 2014)

Fancy fancy....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Johnturner (Sep 13, 2014)

Duncan
Very nice looking pens!!
John

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Sep 13, 2014)

Some real pretty wood on those ! Nicely done !!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## David Seaba (Sep 14, 2014)

Great looking pens.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Sep 14, 2014)

A very impressive group of pens.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

